# My IUI worked!



## Lyndilou69 (Nov 2, 2008)

My IUI worked!!!

I got a BFP yesterday and went to see my Doc who did a blood test and confirmed the positive news. This was my 5th IUI (with chlomid and injections of Puregon). I just wanted to share with you guys on this sub board to let you know that it can happen!!!! Keep the faith.

Keep you fingers crossed for me.

LynX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent amazing news Lyn!!!!



Sue


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations! Come & join us on the IUI BFP thread, we would love to have you there!

Minkey x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations honey

happy and healthy 8 months wishes coming your way

Em


----------



## loobyloo43 (Nov 10, 2008)

So happy for you - have a happy pregnancy x


----------



## MrsMo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wahey!!!  Fab news!!   

Here's hoping its catching, I'll know whether mine has worked this week....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats!! fab news - enjoy the next 8 months!!    xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations Lyn !!!

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months to go..


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats, its always nice to see a good news story.

Good luck with the pregnancy xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations x


----------

